# LED recommendations...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Long time no post....

But, my 96W AHSUPPLY (old timers will remember that one) has burned out, and finding correct bulb is quite daunting...either not in stock, or they don't carry it (6700K).

So.... if anyone knows where it can be purchased, please lmk.

Secondly, looking into going the LED way...
Tank is a 50 gal breeder...
Recommendations would be welcome.
BTW, tank was lit by the 96W CF plus a 30W strip. I would prefer to come close to an equivalent.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I like finnex.


----------

